
The Trump administration has just made the H-1B visa process even harder - nkassis
https://qz.com/1214137/usciss-h-1b-visa-rule-trump-administration-has-just-made-it-even-harder-for-indian-techies-to-get-visas/
======
Mononokay
Could someone explain to me why visas are focusing so much on skilled workers
instead of more grunt-like work? Wouldn't the ideal be to have the positions
reversed - encouraging companies to put citizens into specialist jobs, and
filling out the manual labour tasks with visa-holders?

~~~
tomohawk
H1B is mostly about outsourcing jobs from the US to other countries. Certain
companies get a bunch of these visas and bring people in, then, once they've
learned the job, pull them back, with the work, to their home countries.

Instead of giving visas to companies, enabling those companies to hold the
visas over the heads of the workers, we should end this program and just add
suitable preferences to the normal immigration process.

